# The OTHER bean....



## Unclelevi (Jun 27, 2010)

Someone moved and gave us a bunch of soybeans. Does anyone have a recipe or two ? We're clueless here.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

They are delicious roasted. Taste like giant sunflower seeds. 

A quick google search for soybean recipes or endamame recipes should provide many suggestions. 

That's all I got for ya lol.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I've had them raw; they're nutty tasting.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

If you have a grain mill, you can grind them and replace up to 1/4 cup per 1 cup of regular flour in a bread recipe.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

If anyone has conditions that are aggravated/complicated by estrogen...ie some forms of cancer and some "female" issues, soybeans contain isoflavones that can mimic estrogen and complicate the condition.

http://www.cancer.org/cancer/news/e...ottom-line-on-soy-and-breast-cancer-risk.aspx

I'm not saying to avoid soybeans but having the information available is a good thing.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Davarm said:


> If anyone has conditions that are aggravated/complicated by estrogen...ie some forms of cancer and some "female" issues, soybeans contain isoflavones that can mimic estrogen and complicate the condition.
> 
> http://www.cancer.org/cancer/news/e...ottom-line-on-soy-and-breast-cancer-risk.aspx
> 
> I'm not saying to avoid soybeans but having the information available is a good thing.


My natural med doc told me to stay away from soy.

But as for the boys, during harvesting time, husband brings home soybeans and we roast them like you would peanuts in the oven.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Davarm said:


> If anyone has conditions that are aggravated/complicated by estrogen...ie some forms of cancer and some "female" issues, soybeans contain isoflavones that can mimic estrogen and complicate the condition.
> 
> http://www.cancer.org/cancer/news/expertvoices/post/2012/08/02/the-bottom-line-on-soy-and-breast-cancer-risk.aspx
> 
> I'm not saying to avoid soybeans but having the information available is a good thing.


You negate this issue by fermenting soy which is why we don't see the issue with soy heavy Asian diets. american marketing tries to sell soy as the next best thing. Heart healthy , high protein, no fat. American diets have 44x higher amounts of Unfermented soy which can cause alarm for phytoestrogens. It's more of an issue in children since soy based protein is a staple in infant formulas and there is still a lot of unknowns about early childhood development.

That's why I limited my amount of soy milk in the house, bought a vitamin and make my own rice milk and oat milk. There are some issues with cows milk and nut allergies here otherwise it wouldn't be much of an issue.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

soybeans cook up firmer than other beans (due to higher protein content) but can be used in any navy bean recipe. i've made them up in bean soup and boston baked styles; soynuts are an excellent start and easy to make. the university of illinois has many good recipes, cookbooks and uses posted on line, since the national soybean research lab is there, and the Illinois soybean association has recipes contests every year at their state fair and puts out the winning ones on line. Additional soyfood recipes you may want to browse:
The Illinois Center for Soy Foods has created recipes that allow easy inclusion of soy products into American diets. www.soyfoodsillinois.uiuc.edu/recipes/index.html 
The Soyfoods Association of North America (SANA) provides information about the health benefits and nutritional advantages of soy consumption. www.soyfoods.org/news/recipes 
The United Soybean Board (USB) website houses national soybean checkoff information and contains links to soyfood recipes at www.unitedsoybean.org/ 
The USB also manages the consumer site which provides not only recipes, but background about soyfoods and consumer issues. www.soyconnection.com

soybeans are fun to experiment with. you are fortunate to have been given some.

Roasted Soy Nuts
Using soybeans that have been soaked 8 hours or more...

Microwave method: 
Use 1 cup of beans. Drain them well. Spread the beans into a single layer in a 9" or 10" glass pie plate. Microwave on high for 3 minutes. Stir, then cook 3 minutes more. After that, cook for 1 minute at a time, stirring after each minute to ensure even browning. The total time will vary depending on the moisture of the bean and the wattage of the oven, but will probably take about 9 to 12 minutes. When the beans are beginning to get hard and golden, you may want to cook for 30-second intervals to avoid burning them. They are done when they are golden brown and crunchy.

Oven method: 
Use up to 2 cups of beans per baking sheet. Drain the beans, then spread into a single layer. Bake at 350° F, stirring after 15 minutes, then stirring every 5 minutes until golden brown and crunchy. The total time will vary depending on the moisture of the beans, but should take about 25 minutes. Watch carefully when the beans are getting close to done.

Yield: 1/2 cup nuts from 1 cup beans. Serving size: 1/4 cup. Per serving: 122 calories, 6 g total fat (1 g sat fat), 10 g protein (10 g soy protein), 9 g carbohydrate, 2 mg sodium, 0 mg cholesterol, 
5 g dietary fiber.

Golden Baked Beans
1 cup canned navy beans
2 cups cooked soybeans
1 cup canned kidney beans
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup light molasses
1 tsp dry mustard
1/2 cup brown sugar
8 slices bacon
1/2 tsp chopped garlic
2 Tbs vinegar
1/2 tsp salt

One day ahead, cover dry soybeans with water and soak overnight, drain and rinse. Cook soaked soybeans two to three hours covered in water, over medium heat. Drain water, but save 1/2 cup of the cooking liquid. Combine all ingredients, including reserved liquid. Bake uncovered at 325° F oven for one hour, stirring occasionally.

Soybean quick soak method: Place soybeans in a large pot. Add 6 to 8 cups of water for pound of dry beans. Heat water to boiling and cook for 20 minutes. Turn off heat, cover pot, and let stand for 2 hours. Drain and rinse beans.

Yield: 8-10 servings. Serving size: 1/2 cup. Per serving: 250 calories, 6.5 g total fat (1.5 g sat fat), 12 g protein (5.5 g soy protein), 39 g carbohydrates, 5 mg cholesterol, 453 mg sodium, 5.5 g dietary fiber.
recipes from the extensive collection found at www.soyfoods.com/SoybeanRecipes2002.html


----------

